# Not so triumphant return to snowboarding, need some advice...



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

So last year I decided that it was time to get back on what Michigan calls mountains (no offence, Michiganders). I dusted off my 15 year old Jeenyus kj156 with my sweet ass antique drake super sports and hit the hills. I even started my daughter in some lessons so we could rock some quality family time. We managed to make it to the slopes about every other weekend for a solid two months when what I thought was the unthinkable happened, all four screws pulled through my rear base plate as I was grabbing some sick air aka about 6 inches. The board spun about 270 degrees, I, on the other hand, did not. I ended up in the toboggin on my way to ski patrol. Origin story time, I came up in New York and then moved out west, growing up we used to terrorize the finger lake region and out to Killington, I've ridden some of the biggest and best mountains the rockys have to offer, Christ, I've jumped out of helicopters into the backcountry of the bear tooth mtns, and here I am getting dragged down the side of Mt. Brighton. I mean no offense to Brighton, y'all have amazing instructors, great facilities, solid runs (for southern Michigan), and the ski patrol is top notch. But I broke way more than what pride I had left, as in both the lateral and medial malleolus'. My orthopedic surgeon broke it down to me as I basically "popped the bottom tabs off both lower leg bones." Two plates, eight screws and months of therapy later I'm allllmost back to normal. So winter hits metro Detroit a little later than usual, but its here. The kid is asking to go ride, I'm dying to get back out, but in the covid infested world we currently live in, snowboarding equipment has become the new toilet paper. Finally find some bindings to borrow, slap them down on that jeenyus, lace up the boots and strap in, in the living room. I ended cutting a window in my boot liners to clear one of the screw heads that sticks out a little too far and I'm feeling good. I start moving around a bit, cutting the living room carpet practicing some turns, ollies and presses... Long story long. I get up this morning and holy butts, my ankle is killing me, but not just unused muscles waking up killing me, there's a lump roughly in the area of what I'm thinking is the "Superior Extensor Retinaculum" I'm not a doctor. I plan on getting the hardware removed, but in the mean time, are there any doctor types or others out there that have broken themselves similarly that could offer me some advice for getting back out there this season? I know its pretty wide open without you being my actual care giver, but I'm willing to try just about anything... Thanks-Matt


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Nasty. I've only ever broken a little toe through kicking a bed castor and a bit of micropore tape fixed that so I'm not gonna be of much help.
But, were you also using 15 year old boots?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Brutal. I've got to make modifications to my boots to deal with hardware issues. Usually adding foam or moleskin to the area before heat molding is enough to bump the boot out a bit. The molding process can be super uncomfortable though. Cutting out a window in the liner sounds like a workable solution. 

Thanks for posting this. It's a good reminder to keep up on binding maintenance and replacement. Bindings have a lifespan. Plastics get brittle as they age. Vintage gear is cool, but injury is not. 

I have no idea about that lump, sorry. It could just be some localized swelling maybe? I would have tried boarding on the carpet as well. You'll never know if you don't try. As you know, physical therapy is a huge deal when it comes to recovery and maintenance. I don't think I'll ever be done taking extra care of my broken parts. Specific PT added into my daily yoga routine makes maintenance pretty easy.


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah, old boots too. Thing is I know better. The real salt in the would was I was out shopping for a whole new set-up the day before it happened, but I didn't like the color of the bindings and decided to wait for a restock... after a full day on my feet at work the swelling hasn't budged, but seems the pain is getting better, or I'm getting used to it. Old plastic is no joke, don't get cheap like I did. I actually had a twin set of those drakes someone else is using. He has been warned, but if he's cheap enough to be riding borrowed 15 year old bindings, who knows. Made an appointment to consult on hardware removal. I'm planning on asking about this then too. If anyone cares or needs closure on my saga I'll report back then. In the meantime I'm going to ice this bastard, drink a beer or 7 and see what other mods these antique boots can take.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Sucks this happened. Hopefully what you're experiencing now is just transient pain and swelling due to a new movement. Any chance you have a pic of the broken baseplate you can share?


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

The fully broken one is currently on my desk at work, I was planning on reverse engineering it and 3d printing a new one with a continuous carbon fiber reinforced nylon, but then I remember that cheap is only good if your ability to walk isn't on the line. What I do have is the old front baseplate, which to my surprise A.) Did not have washers and B.) Is well on its way to the same fate...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep, in this situation the washers are as important as the screw in holding everything together. With out the washers I can better understand the failure. So it was the disc that failed, not the baseplate; is that correct?


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Get some good doc advice and then for the snow gods' sakes, get some new gear!


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

bseracka said:


> Yep, in this situation the washers are as important as the screw in holding everything together. With out the washers I can better understand the failure. So it was the disc that failed, not the baseplate; is that correct?


You got me, yeah, the disc. Did I mention that I've been out of the game for 15 years?


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

boisell said:


> Get some good doc advice and then for the snow gods' sakes, get some new gear!


Sadly the new gear got sidelined last year for medical bills... kidding, I really didn't want to throw cash at something I wasn't sure I could even do anymore. But I'm not ready to give up, so assuming the swelling is gone and I can figure out a way to get pressure off the area, I'll be out there this weekend. Otherwise I'll take the damn plates out myself, 18v impact driver should do it.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Mateb said:


> Sadly the new gear got sidelined last year for medical bills... kidding, I really didn't want to throw cash at something I wasn't sure I could even do anymore. But I'm not ready to give up, so assuming the swelling is gone and I can figure out a way to get pressure off the area, I'll be out there this weekend. Otherwise I'll take the damn plates out myself, 18v impact driver should do it.


Any place you can demo from?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mateb said:


> Sadly the new gear got sidelined last year for medical bills... kidding, I really didn't want to throw cash at something I wasn't sure I could even do anymore. But I'm not ready to give up, so assuming the swelling is gone and I can figure out a way to get pressure off the area, I'll be out there this weekend. Otherwise I'll take the damn plates out myself, 18v impact driver should do it.





boisell said:


> Any place you can demo from?


Damm...demo with a sawall and dremel...lol

I still infrequently use some old Drake super sports and F40's. Many years ago broke a metal tang of the heel cup and blew up the disc on the rear binding of a pair of limited Drake Corsca's. The disc screws did have washers, pulled out 1 screw and the other 3 stayed attached to the board...but the disc was in pieces...while flying 1 footed. However it wasn't the bindings' fault but the retard on the board. Felt lucky I walked away...a looong way back to the lodge...the repair shop had a disc that sort of fit and was back at it that afternoon.

edit: Maybe consider some compression sleeves on your calves to help keep circulation moving and help reduce/prevent swelling of the feet and injury.


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

Demos in Michigan are few and far between, like almost nonexistent. As for the compression sleeve, I did have one on, its become part of my gear for almost anything that's not normal walking. From what I've seen looking at that xray again is the swelling seems to be localized over one of the screw heads. I'm thinking it's a tendon getting rubbed in all the wrong ways. I'm probably just boned for this season, but that hardware will be coming out one way or another. But hey while we're here, I found some pics of cast off and stitches out day. Who wants to see 'em...


















and the day it happened. I don't normally have cankles.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

boisell said:


> Any place you can demo from?


I second the OP in saying demos are few and far between, especially in SE Michigan. Boyne Mtn and Highlands get an occasional demo day although there probably haven't been any in this COVID winter.

Mt Brighton, home of the middle and high school rats lapping the park. I'll be there tomorrow to support my son's high school ski race team for the all day division\league championship races. Spectators are not allowed but I volunteer to be a gate judge which gets me a free lift ticket (it's not as glamourous as it sounds, I get a few runs in before the races begin and then I stand on the side of the slalom or GS course and make sure each competitor goes properly around the 3-4 gates assigned to me). My son is a senior and captain on his team so this is his last year of racing and I'm determined to attend as many races as possible.

Meanwhile, I have taken a wild tangent from the original post. OP, I wish you a quick and full recovery and hope to see you out on the hills of SE and northern MI.


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

Appreciate it, might be at Mt Break-a-ton this weekend just to get the kid in a lesson/ out of the freaking house. I'll be the guy limping around the bar looking miserable while watching other people have a good time.


----------



## Gabelstapler19 (Jan 29, 2021)

So, hindsight is always 20/20, but your experience is a lesson in caution for all of us. As much as I balk at the price of things, safety gear is always cheaper than medical costs. $500 motorcycle boots? Way cheaper than a broken ankle. $150 for a helmet? Much cheaper than a trip to the ER. I'm just getting back into it after 12 years, and I've already bought a helmet and am looking for boots, because I'm just not going to deal with painful feet if I don't have to...at least not at my age. I'll now make sure to check my bindings on my 20 year old board too!

It might be worth seeing what the rental shop has for equipment while your kid is out there. Costs more than a demo day, but sometimes there's a variety of gear you can try. At a couple of the ski areas I've seen they have "upgrade" packages that will get you on a nicer board. Good luck and I hope you heal up well!


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

Alright party people, I think I'm getting at least a day in this season. After some "light",






f**k it I need new boots, modifications I laced up, strapped in and cut up the carpet again and, spoiler alert, no new pain or swelling. The major question now is do I keep the hardware and get a half season, but screw the backpacking for the summer or ride for only one day, remove the screws now and keep our summer camping plans. From my extensive googleing I'm seeing a down time of up to three months for screw removal...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd follow up with the surgeon and see what they are recommending for maximum healing. If it doesn't matter I'd get it removed now. Season is already 1/2 over and if you don't already have reservations they can be hard to come by. Local mountains here are rarely selling season day tickets


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

It's not that bad here, been able to pretend to get a ticket here any time I've tried. Hardware is leaving either way, just a matter of when. My consult is next Thursday. I'm just one of those plan ahead with no information types, but between the rona and crazy weather conditions south east Michigan's season basically just started. Been wrestling with this decision for a few days, but semi-sorry to say I think summer wins... Google up some red river gorge in ky before any snowboard related judgements... A big thanks to everyone for the well wishes and advice... Hope to see yall out there in the coming years.. gabelstapler19 1st round is on me, if you find me out there.


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

My bad, I meant ctoma, but the offer still stands gabelstapler19. I may be a lot of things, but I'm not going to rescind a first round offer... detroit is a hell of a trek from Iowa for a beer though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Red River gorge is fantastic! It's better to get hardware out earlier than later in my limited experience. I hung on to most of my hardware cause I couldn't afford to remove it. My skeleton is flossy. 

I hope you can get back on the slopes next year!


----------

